# Oil pump upgrade.



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have done some research, and what I found was slightly unclear. I want to upgrade to a higher volume oil pump for my ka24e. The truck is a 1992 hardbody 5-speed.

For my engine, I've seen that a Toga oil pump would eliminate oil starvation. for 100 dollars. But then i came across an "l28 oil pump". I don't know if this is the best place to put this topic, but If the l28 oil pump would work good, id much rather get it as it costs way less than the toga oil pump.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

D21jrc9009 said:


> I have done some research, and what I found was slightly unclear. I want to upgrade to a higher volume oil pump for my ka24e. The truck is a 1992 hardbody 5-speed.
> 
> For my engine, I've seen that a Toga oil pump would eliminate oil starvation. for 100 dollars. But then i came across an "l28 oil pump". I don't know if this is the best place to put this topic, but If the l28 oil pump would work good, id much rather get it as it costs way less than the toga oil pump.


Go with the high volume L28 turbo oil pump....it fits perfectly and provides more oil volume and makes an oil cooler addition easy!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

D21jrc9009 said:


> I have done some research, and what I found was slightly unclear. I want to upgrade to a higher volume oil pump for my ka24e. The truck is a 1992 hardbody 5-speed.
> 
> For my engine, I've seen that a Toga oil pump would eliminate oil starvation. for 100 dollars. But then i came across an "l28 oil pump". I don't know if this is the best place to put this topic, but If the l28 oil pump would work good, id much rather get it as it costs way less than the toga oil pump.


Go with the high volume L28 turbo oil pump....it fits perfectly and provides more oil volume and makes an oil cooler addition easy!


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i want to know more bout this oil pump. were can i find it how much and wat car does it come off?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

P/n 15010-S8000 High volume pump or try the 81-83 280zx turbo oil pump should be the same. Non turbo oil pump had a 35mm gear vs the bigger deeper 40 mm turbo oil pump gear!


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome cmax thank you. have you done this upgrade? is it the same, such as the punch marks for the timing and all that? and will i need to use the same distributor shaft?

my poor old engine is dying. so what i am going to do, with your advice, is add the pacesetter header i have, 2.5 inch exhaust, and get a nismo camshaft. then lower the truck after fixing the front end as it was not at all well maintained from the previous owner (everything is shot). And if my engine decides to finally die, i already have a block i want to build for a turbo and maybe run some nitrous. yay sr killer. : ]

Cmax, what do you think this could be? the truck only has 167xxx miles on it. on cold starts, the engine seems to take a while to gain oil pressure, hot or cold weather. what made me think of the oil pump was that issue. 

another issue i have been having is cold starts. the damn thing will crank and try to kick, but then sputter out on me. it will eventually start, but it takes some coaxing. once its running, if i immediately rev it to about 4 thousand rpms it will shut off when i let off. it only does this cold. after running about 10 min. it will idle fine and have power.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and do you know how much the pump costs? so what engine did the turbo 280zx have?


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

oh nevermind haha. l28 is the engine code. l28et. sorry shoulda looked before i spoke. ok. now just to find a price. its such a simple upgrade with great benefits i hear. should only take about 20 minutes, assuming i don't mess up the timing.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

D21jrc9009 said:


> awesome cmax thank you. have you done this upgrade? is it the same, such as the punch marks for the timing and all that? and will i need to use the same distributor shaft?
> 
> my poor old engine is dying. so what i am going to do, with your advice, is add the pacesetter header i have, 2.5 inch exhaust, and get a nismo camshaft. then lower the truck after fixing the front end as it was not at all well maintained from the previous owner (everything is shot). And if my engine decides to finally die, i already have a block i want to build for a turbo and maybe run some nitrous. yay sr killer. : ]
> 
> ...


 Yes, I've running this oil pump for about 6 yrs and it's OEM Nissan, yes it has the timing marks, I'm also running the Heavy duty spindle drive with the bronze gears, and an oil cooler and a sandwich oil filter adapter! The oil pump for a 81-83 280zx turbo should be available over your local parts counter ( O'Reilly, Advance, Pep Boys or your dealership (last option).
sounds like a water temp sensor problem or a MAF problem, check your ECU for codes! Oh yeah don't use those sorry ass Fram filters they have oil drain back issues...Wix, Mobil 1, K&N ,or Napa Gold are the best oil filters to use....They're all really WIX oil filters! that should fix the oil pressre building process or place a washer/s behind the oil pressure relief spring to increase your pressure. The lost of pressure could be all kinds of problems: worn rod/main bearings just as an example. My little truck is @ 330,000 miles and still kicking ass....need a paint job soon though!


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeaaah. hmm. well can i use the same spindle drive from the old ka24 oil pump? tight on cash at the moment but feel the need to do SOMETHING. haha im sure you've been there.

yeah i was kinda wondering about the bearings as well. but the truck never knocks, even in cold weather. i hear a lot of lifter noise though, especially since i started using castrol syntec semi synthetic 10w30. sounds like a bunch of marbles being thrown around inside the valvecover. im going to switch to 10w40 on the next oil change cause this oil pressure problem seems to be getting worse. and it worries me. even when the truck has only sat for about 10 minutes the oil pressure light stays on for a few seconds when restarting.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine did that when I first got the truck and I think it was an oil filter issue, but since the engine was rebuilt 6 yrs ago it's never done it again! But I'm sure it was the Fram filters or all those stretch bolts that eventually gave way at 272,000 miles, 6 yrs ago. My Raceware head studs, ARP rod bolts nor heavy duty main bearing bolts (280ZX Turbo) have kept that rattling noise totally eliminated! Oh yeah go with that M/T turbo oil pump still don't know the difference but let's assume it's strictly for that A/T to clear something would be my guess! Are your headers installed yet? I would suggest your ceramic coat them or spray them with believe it or not 1200* duplicolor high temp paint that paint will be there for a long time. But you must remove that sorry ass Pacesetter black paint first if you don't have the ceramic coated ones that is....! Good luck with your project.


----------

